# Dell R210 Raid Controller and FreeBSD 8.1



## SalmanPourmajidi (Oct 22, 2010)

Dear All,

I'm looking for a RAID 1 controller for a Dell R210 server, I will be installing freeBSD FreeBSD 8.1 on it. As of now the current raid controller doesn't work with Linux/FressBSD FreeBSD. Dell has asked me to purchase a new controller Perc 6 and SAS 6 controllers. Has anyone tested Perc 6 and SAS 6 with freeBSD FreeBSD with RAID 1? If not any other RAID card that is provided by dell and works with freebsd FreeBSD 8.1?

Regards,
Salman Pourmajidi


----------



## aragon (Oct 22, 2010)

If it's just RAID1 you want, why not gmirror(8)?


----------



## SalmanPourmajidi (Oct 22, 2010)

The company requires a hardware RAID1 .


----------



## SalmanPourmajidi (Oct 22, 2010)

*Phyiscal RAID Controller for Dell Server*

Dear All

Has anyone used any hardware RAID controller from Dell with FreeBSD 8.1? 

I need to to know which RAID controllers are supported by FreeBSD 8.1 that are provided by Dell.

Regards,
Salman :stud


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/hardware.html contains some Dell stuff. See also their associated driver man pages (linked from there).


----------



## Zhwazi (Oct 22, 2010)

PERC 6 series controllers work. SAS 6 I'm unsure about.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Oct 27, 2010)

Zhwazi said:
			
		

> PERC 6 series controllers work. SAS 6 I'm unsure about.


This is a Dell SAS6/iR in a PowerEdge R300 with FreeBSD 8-STABLE:


```
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xde2ec000-0xde2effff,0xde2f0000-0xde2fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.18.0
mpt0: Capabilities: ( RAID-0 RAID-1E RAID-1 )
mpt0: 1 Active Volume (2 Max)
mpt0: 2 Hidden Drive Members (14 Max)
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Settings ( Member-WCE Hot-Plug-Spares High-Priority-ReSync )
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Using Spare Pool: 0
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): 2 Members:
      (mpt0:1:9:0): Primary Online
      (mpt0:1:1:0): Secondary Online
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-1 - Optimal
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Status ( Enabled )
(mpt0:vol0:1): Physical (mpt0:0:1:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:0:0)
(mpt0:vol0:1): Online
(mpt0:vol0:0): Physical (mpt0:0:9:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:1:0)
(mpt0:vol0:0): Online
ses0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 8 lun 0
ses0: <DP BACKPLANE 1.05> Fixed Enclosure Services SCSI-5 device 
ses0: 300.000MB/s transfers
ses0: SCSI-3 SES Device
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Dell VIRTUAL DISK 1028> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 285568MB (584843264 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 36404C)

(0:185) new-gate:/tmp# mptutil show adapter
mpt0 Adapter:
       Board Name: SAS6IR
   Board Assembly: 
        Chip Name: C1068E
    Chip Revision: UNUSED
      RAID Levels: RAID0, RAID1, RAID1E
    RAID0 Stripes: 64K
   RAID1E Stripes: 64K
 RAID0 Drives/Vol: 2-10
 RAID1 Drives/Vol: 2
RAID1E Drives/Vol: 3-10
```

It works fine, aside from occasional:


```
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0xNN
```

messages. They're some sort of maintenance messages that the FreeBSD driver and mptutil don't decode.


----------

